
Golang Proposal: Compile-Time Functions and First Class Types - jsherer
https://github.com/golang/proposal/blob/master/design/15292/2016-09-compile-time-functions.md
======
jsherer
This is not my proposal, but I think this is one that I like most with regards
to Go and metaprogramming/generics.

